# more Herping pics !!



## richoman_3 (Oct 28, 2012)

just some of my latest finds over the past month or so...


first of all, one of my favourite and best finds !
this guy was awesome!, but a pain to photograph !!

a worm lizard!




Pink Tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Pink Tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


next some freddos

this stupid frog turned out to be a spotted marsh, i was hoping it was fletcheri !! (i saw 3 100% fletcheris that night but they all got away for pics!)




Spotted Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

found a few perons !!




Perons Tree Frog (Litoria peronii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Perons Tree Frog (Litoria peronii) in amplexus by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

plains froglet




Plains Froglet (Crinia parasignifera) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



now onto some lizards !

jacky dragon







Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

southern rainbow skink - only pic i got 




male Southern Rainbow Skink (Carlia tetradactyla) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

went for a walk to a spot near me and got some weasels and sexy whites!

weasel skink :|




Weasel Skink (Saproscincus mustelinus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


whites




Whites Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Whites Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


and my fave of all which i found today

ctenotus orientalis !!!!




Eastern Spotted Skink (Ctenotus orientalis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Eastern Spotted Skink (Ctenotus orientalis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



enjoy!
let me know what you think of the pics, trying something different with the lighting in some!

Nick


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice shots Nick, I like the green flecks on those Peron's.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks man !
yeah they are sexy frogs !


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome pics man, have you been encountering any of the elapids around melbourne, I've been seeing a lot of browns in one of my areas but I cant seem to encounter many tiger snakes which used to be plenty full. All the wild life around vic must be having a hard time with the weather that keeps changing so drasticly. Oh and I also found a scorp richoman, though you may bee interested.





crap pics I know lol.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Great shots Nick, your photography skills have come a long way in a short time.


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 29, 2012)

Some not bad shots there man!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 30, 2012)

cheekabee said:


> Awesome pics man, have you been encountering any of the elapids around melbourne, I've been seeing a lot of browns in one of my areas but I cant seem to encounter many tiger snakes which used to be plenty full. All the wild life around vic must be having a hard time with the weather that keeps changing so drasticly. Oh and I also found a scorp richoman, though you may bee interested.
> View attachment 269195
> View attachment 269197
> View attachment 269198
> ...




thats an awesome brown !!!!!! ive only being seeing juvies of them and tigers, and heap of little whips 
the scorp is a wood scorpion - Cercophonius squama


thanks guys !


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I think im just really unlucky finding tiger snakes, and seem to find loads of brown snakes I don't know why lol.


----------

